# Q7 Body Kit Available at Tunershop North America



## streetsounds (Jun 28, 2003)

Tunershop North America is proud to offer the first Q7 full body kit made by Nothelle Germany.
Tunershop North America is the Authorized US Importer for Nothelle Germany and we are proud to announce the availability of the new Q7 kit. The first shipment is arriving soon so pre-order yours today before they sold out .
More info please contact us
Here some pics for your viewing pleasure
















Dealer Inquires Welcome


----------



## false_vapor (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: Q7 Body Kit Available at Tunershop North America (streetsounds)*

First time I see a Q7 I like! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rheudabaga (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Q7 Body Kit Available at Tunershop North America (false_vapor)*

adds new meaning to the phrase, "up in yo grill!"
fo shizzle.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Q7 Body Kit Available at Tunershop North America (rheudabaga)*

Steve that looks great,
I will be getting the article up soon about my Nothelle kit on my A3.
but that kit for the Q7 is sweet, but looks a little photoshopped, at least with the wheels.


----------



## Shotta (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: Q7 Body Kit Available at Tunershop North America (ProjectA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ProjectA3* »_is sweet, but looks a little photoshopped, at least with the wheels.

Agree


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Q7 Body Kit Available at Tunershop North America (Shotta)*

at closer look, i think its just the resizing of the photo's that makes it look off.
but i love the look of the body kit. I have 3 Q7's pre-sold and i think one of the customers may be up for this kit.


----------



## Shotta (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: Q7 Body Kit Available at Tunershop North America (ProjectA3)*

That good..., its just that the vehicle in the pictures look lowered as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

The S-Line Q7, namely the wheels are sweet as well










_Modified by Shotta at 12:37 PM 1-13-2006_


----------

